# patio pond



## phishy (May 27, 2005)

I have been thinking about getting the patio pond at petsmart.com it is a 45 gallon pop up pond. Has anyone every seen one of these or is there away to make another one, I would really like one a little bigger.


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi,
Though I've not personally had the pop up pond, I do have some friend's who have tried them. It seems that in bad weather, or with a little help from a cat or dog, they can "Un pop up" pretty easy. 

Is they only space you have for a pond on your patio? I got my preformed 90 gallon with pump and water fall at Walmart several yrs ago. It is ridgid plastic, and can be used above or below ground surface. There are also many sites that have plans for DIY ponds, just do a google on "DIY Patio Ponds" or "DIY ponds" for some decent plans. 

Lowes and Home Depot also have a large selection of preformed pond liners, which can be used above or planted. Paver stones are good to use if you are going to use a large preformed on your patio. Have fun, Shannon


----------



## mr.dark-saint (Aug 16, 2005)

I still have my 300 gallon Rubbermaid watering hole for over 10 years (went to bigger container after my collection of koi got bigger). They make smaller ones which might be more your speed. Sold off the koi and the larger container and now I just have goldfish and small koi that came out of a feeder tank. Placed some duck weed and water hyacinth to keep the water claer by blocking the sun. No filter, no airation just low tech as it gets. I'm planning to get Moores, Pandas, Orandas and such (for now I just have Shabunkins and other colorful goldfish that were spared from the feeding). 

I also have some cattails I got from the local waterways a few years ago that sprouted tails this year. I think I'll pot and plant those in the 300 after the die-off (there shouldn't be any remains of run offs from farms now?) I'll get replacement for the transplants.


----------

